# Lab work at R.M.C..



## Phoebe (29 Feb 2012)

Is it typical for students that take programs such as Physical Sciences or Chemistry undergo experiments that would require working in a lab setting? For example, something like a titration?

Since R.M.C. is mostly an Engineering/Arts school, it sounds as if many students don't take these programs and as a result, the amount of lab work would be up to par to civilian post secondary institutions. This is important as this would not support the quality of the degree. 

Now, I do understand that R.M.C. is a school more geared toward teaching students the skills that would assist them in being certified Canadian Forces Officers, but lab work is still important for degrees such as these.

-Phoebe


----------



## Strike (29 Feb 2012)

Unless things have changed drastically from when I went there, there is in fact quite a bit of lab work that is done there.  I took Chemical Engineering and recall spending several afternoons a week in various types of labs.

Keep in mind that the school has a reactor (not just there to look pretty), houses the Environmental Sciences Group (was instrumental in DEW Line site clean-up) and has several post-graduate programs, from Computer Sciences/Engineering to Physics and Chemistry (Sciences and Engineering).


----------



## Wookilar (1 Mar 2012)

There is more lab time in 1st and 2nd year than you can shake a stick at. In 3rd and 4th it will depend on your course selection, but you will still have at least 2-3 labs a week (bare minimum).

You might want to do a bit more research on the facilities at RMC.

Wook


----------

